# powder room near kitchen question



## BusyBev (Oct 16, 2010)

Elegant Spirit
You have a few options:
1. traditional feel..you would do exactly like the kitchen cabinet and same granite
2. however ..keep the same granite and paint your present vanity one of the colors in the granite itself. It could be chocolate brown, black, khaki color...Have Fun with it and don't forget to add a knob or handle...


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the kitchen remodel, elegantspirit! It sounds like a wonderful project – and just in time for the holidays!

I have a few questions for you. Is this an eat-in kitchen, does your entertaining revolve around kitchen (everybody seems to congregate there!), and do you have a dining room nearby? 

Since it is a powder room, I assume that it is a half bath (no bath tub or shower), and the room is not used as frequently by members of your household. There is presumably a vanity and possibly some storage. This powder room is probably most used by your guests. 

I work at The Atlanta Home Depot and get this question often. Having the same cabinet and countertop style is visually pleasing and seems to “extend” the kitchen into your home. 

To keep things simple and elegant, have the powder room cabinetry refaced in the same style as the kitchen. You could also use a granite countertop; however, there are some wonderful laminates that look like granite for a fraction of the price – particularly for a small area needed in the powder room. I regularly design powder rooms and laundry rooms that adjoin the kitchen area in laminate since they are less frequently used areas. You get the look you want for less money.

I hope my information has helped you make this decision. Please show us photos of the finished rooms!


DesigningWoman


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the idea of different colors in the bathroom. It's a separate room, why should it look like the kitchen?

I'm sure whatever you do will look super.


----------

